# Just got a new TOY (Ultrasonic cleaner)



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got myself an ultrasonic cleaner.
Now I am looking for instructions on what to use as a solution and the best way to use it to clean a carburetor.

http://www.amazon.com/Kendal-Commercial-liters-ULTRASONIC-CLEANER/dp/B008ET4PPU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1443982642&sr=8-2&keywords=kendal+ultrasonic+cleaner










k:k:k:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice hsb! Looks like a good sized unit.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I open up the box and measured the height of the usable space on the unit and _*it is too small*_ for my needs...! :icon_blue_very_sad::facepalm_zpsdj194qh. 
I am going to start cleaning 2 carburetors from a 1974 Triumph TR6, the body on them is about 3-3/4" tall so I figured 4" height (which is the spec of the unit on the website) will give me enough room, turns out the lid has an indentation of about 1/2-5/8" which will diminish the usable height to 3-1/2 to 3-3/8", so I does not fit my needs.
I just spoke to amazon, they will take it back without any problems (they pay shipping back).
I just order a larger unit (6" height spec on it). k:


Amazon.com: Kendal Commercial grade 660 watts 3.17 gallon heated ultrasonic cleaner H612: Health & Personal Care










I should receive it on tuesday.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

geez, that unit looked like it was the size of a bread maker !!! any chance of before and after pics of the carbs when you get them done ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> geez, that unit looked like it was the size of a bread maker !!! any chance of before and after pics of the carbs when you get them done ?


I'll absolutely do that. 
From my research (including checking with a british specialty carburetor rebuilding place) it is supposed to clean it and bring it back to close to new condition. we will see how good it really is.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Would those carbs be SUs? I used to drive MGBs, had two in the mid 60s.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Simple Green and Pinesol are popular for a cleaning solution.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

markd said:


> Would those carbs be SUs? I used to drive MGBs, had two in the mid 60s.


No, they are Strombergs, but I work with SUs also. 
I work at an automotive repair shop where about 80-85% of the work that we do is vintage car work (MGs, Triumphs, Healeys, Jaguars, VW, Porsche, Domestics and anything that comes in ) and the rest is contemporary car repair.
(I have myself a 1976 TR6 and a 1957 BMW isetta project cars :icon_whistling


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Simple Green and Pinesol are popular for a cleaning solution.


What ratio of Simple Green/Pinesol to water should I use?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've experimented with a lot of different things to clean carburetors in an ultrasonic cleaner. A splash of this and that. Often added a pinch of oxi-clean and a drop of dawn dish-washing detergent. In some cases the solution got so dirty you wanted to dump it and start with a clean batch before you finished. I'm talking from the same single small carb. Note I always tried to clean the out side of the carb real well before it ever went in the tank. I will warn you that I have had problems with the aluminum turning black from too much pine sol, soaking for too long.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, and a torch tip cleaning kit is invaluable. Found mine on clearance a year ago at lowes.
torch tip cleaner


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome to the ultrasonic club. I've used nothing but dishwashing liquid with good results. 

The mechanic you have will be able to handle things that are beyond the simple.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dbert said:


> Oh, and a torch tip cleaning kit is invaluable. Found mine on clearance a year ago at lowes.
> torch tip cleaner


15 bucks for that????? *CRIME IN ITALY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

One more day and I will receive the toy.....! :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it's just a matter of walking past Lowe's over to HomeDepot :icon_whistling:


$3.97
Lincoln Electric Oxygen-Acetylene Torch Tip Cleaner Kit-KH575 - The Home Depot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe it's just a matter of walking past Lowe's over to HomeDepot :icon_whistling:
> 
> 
> $3.97
> Lincoln Electric Oxygen-Acetylene Torch Tip Cleaner Kit-KH575 - The Home Depot


First of all there isn't a hd store close to me and second, this is at the bottom of the link that dbert posted from the Lowes site.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just posting an alternative place to shop as I know fourteen bucks for that tip cleaner is a bit high. It was bought on clearance so hopefully it was a lot closer to HD's price or maybe below. I Can't guarantee there is a HomeDepot in every neighborhood just like it's a bit of a drive for me to get to a HarborFreight store.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 15 bucks for that????? *CRIME IN ITALY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I know I paid less than $5 at the time. But it was just like the one in the lowes link i posted.
The other tip i have for cleaning carbs came from my son. He picked up a bottle of this from the dollar store. 
Bulk SMB Injector & Carb Cleaner, 12 oz. at DollarTree.com
If you sit just the jet in a cap full (full strength) for like 10 minutes before putting it in the ultrasonic cleaner with the rest of the carb parts it dissolves the varnish from the most critical part that needs cleaning.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe it's just a matter of walking past Lowe's over to HomeDepot :icon_whistling:
> 
> 
> $3.97
> Lincoln Electric Oxygen-Acetylene Torch Tip Cleaner Kit-KH575 - The Home Depot





micah68kj said:


> First of all there isn't a hd store close to me and second, this is at the bottom of the link that dbert posted from the Lowes site.


Well now that is more like it. NO CRIME IN ITALY THERE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Got it delivered yesterday. It should work this time. k:
What would be the ideal ratio on simple-green or dishwashing soap to water to use on the cleaner to clean a carburetor?

I might be using it as early as tomorrow.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, I got to use it and I am hoping it is going to be a learning curve.
I tried to clean a TR6 carburetor in it (put it thru a few cycles to total about 3 hours if not more), I used just water and liquid dishwashing soap. While the fact that the carburetors had been spray painted silver before did not help, I am not really impressed at all with the performance of the cleaner. :icon_blue_very_sad: :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
You can certanly see that the cleaning solution gets darker and there are sediments at the bottom of the cleaner tank, but the apearance of the carburetors is not pretty at all, seems like it is darkening the aluminum in a lot of areas. Maybe I am doing something wrong. Advises will be appreciated. 
My next try will be simple green and water (anybody with advice on the ratio sugested).

Good thing is that it is my own carburetor, so I am not that concerned with the looks, but I really want to learn how to properly use the cleaner to avoid unwanted situations. :icon-doh::icon-doh::icon-doh:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are some pics first is after cleaning.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What else have you tried in there this week ??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, after my initial ultrasonic cleaner use disappointment, I've learned more on how to use it, and it had became the favorite way (the only one really) to clean the carburetors at the shop that I work at :roll3yes:.

My initial use was with dawn dish washing soap and water.

Now I use Simple Green ProHD and water 50/50, the results are great.

Here is the before and after (50 minutes on the cleaner, rinse and dry) carburetor of an HS621 that had been sitting for quite a while....


----------

